# New  member from Russia



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everybody and sorry for my bad English and mistakes.I am 60 (not 64-"When I get older...") from Russia,living with my wife in our house not far from Saint-Petersburg.Great to be here with you-best specialists in BBQ,smoking and others.I like musik (Blood Sweat & Tears,Earth Wind&Fire,Chicago) and everybody who's sound bloody good.When you are living not in a big city you have much time for cooking (and for drinking).Thanks.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members and over 900,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast and the “Articles” section is chock full of good useful information and “how-to’s”! 

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks! 

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more! 

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome Easy rider, you have a good taste in music-also a good taste in BBQ forums. I'm in Arizona here so our weather is somewhat different I spose.What type of smoker do you use and what kinds of fuel-woods meats etc are available to you. glad you found us and looking forward to hearing about your foods.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 22, 2013)

to SMF! We are glad you joined us!

If you need helping roaming around here...just shout!  Will be happy to help!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family...We have members from all over the World but you may be the first from Russia. I to am interested in the types of meat  you Smoke especially Sausage. Also what equipment you have and types of wood you smoke with...JJ


----------



## roller (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to SMF !


----------



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.I'm just on the beginning of my way of prepairing food by smoking (before it was only eating)In Russia we use alder,apple.For smoking may be I will buy Ventura Super 4 or make generator by myself.I have German BEHR for hot smoking () but it's too small.


----------



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about meat.Just the same as everywhere.Pork,beef,chicken,turkey.I'm sorry but I can't give any recept of sausage,cause for sixty years I was only eating them.So recepts I am waitting from you.The weather is too cold for smoking now and I'm preparing for summer (not in the city).


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome easy rider! Glad to have you here on the forum!


----------



## hogrider47 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome easy rider glad you found this site and there are a lot of wonderful people to help with anything you undertake have fun and good smoking


----------



## rookiesmoker18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site!!!!!


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 22, 2013)

добро пожаловать


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 22, 2013)

That should say welcome in Russian, hope Google translator did not steer me wrong!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 22, 2013)

Howdy, Easy Rider!

Your English seems to be very good.  I can't speak a word of Russian - and probably most here cannot either.  I'm glad you found our forum.  We now have an expert in Russia we can call on when we need to.  :bluesbros:

You have excellent taste in music.  Do you know the Allman Brothers music?  If not, you might want to look them up.  Classic Southern American rock.

By the way, you are just a youngster.  I'm working on my 71st year and just started smoking meat last year.


----------



## linguica (Jan 22, 2013)

The Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and the Blues.....the best of the South


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ther..... I think you will fit right in my friend...  As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. Everyone likes to see the pictures and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking and making new friends.

I look forward to seeing your Posts here as well..

dexter in Tx USA


----------



## easy rider (Jan 23, 2013)

Dear Smoke Happens you have a very good russian pronunciation.I hope if you come to the motherhood of Pushkin we can talk with you in Russian.Google is correct.Dear Rabbithutch!Sure I know them.I was growing up listening (and playing guitar in a restaurant band) music of Allman Brothers,Steppenwolf,Creadence,The Band,The Doors,Hendrix,Janis Joplin,B.B. and many many others (sorry if I lost someone of that realy GREAT MUSICIANS) That was my grade school.Dear Hoity Toit!My heart is opened for you and for everybody in the world who thinks that 'make love' is better then 'make war ' Thanks for your warm words.God bless you
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome easy rider. Do you ride motorcycle?


----------



## easy rider (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,unfortunately no.But I have some reasones-why NO.When I was young,it was impossible to buy Harley-this is the first,the second-in Russia there is no good roads for "looking for adventure' and the third that the most russian drivers are crazy(people also).When they buy Hummer they think that all who are under is just nothing.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, Easy Rider!
> 
> Your English seems to be very good. I can't speak a word of Russian - and probably most here cannot either. I'm glad you found our forum. We now have an expert in Russia we can call on when we need to.
> 
> ...


What's more amazing than that is you're 71 and know your way around the internet well enough to join and particpate in a forum. Good job! My parents are in their mid-fifties and can barely open email...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 23, 2013)

, Easy Rider. First of all , I / We hope you enjoy your time on the SMF  and  join in on our discussions , send Q-view(Pics) , and share your Cyber life with us here.

Send a Pic of You and your Bride , and the Countryside in your area. We we enjoy making new friends  ,  so  , here you go...













Frostyballs cook 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 16, 2012





  This is me ,Stan , in the shed

BBQing on ...













My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 22, 2012





  This , doing













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





  This...

Have fun and...


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome to SMF.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 8, 2013






Easy rider....Happy to have you as a new member.....ShoneyBoy


----------



## deanoaz (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoa!!!  A member from Russia???  We are becoming worldwide!  Welcome from the Great Southwest Desert (Arizona), where the temps get up to 115 degrees F (not sure what that is C) .  We are looking for pictures from you and lots of your own recipes.  A lot of us over here had great-grandfathers/mothers who immigrated from your country.  Mine were German who went to Russia to raise wheat, before coming to the U.S.  We are looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## linguica (Jan 23, 2013)

easy rider.....Look at us...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/53290/smf-what-do-you-look-like


----------



## smoking b (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a much better thread to see a lot of us  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57052/show-yourself   There are still a LOT of us missing though...


----------



## humdinger (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL I always love that pic of Stan in the shed! (oldschoolBBQ). If my kids ever ask me what Santa does with his spare time in the off-season, I will show them that pic! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I say that with love Stan! Keep on Smokin!


----------



## easy rider (Jan 25, 2013)

In that place of Russia where me and my family lives (15 km from Saint-Petersburg) is not a good weather for smoking-much snow and T is 12F (http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?unit=F&location=RSXX0091).Yesterday I went by car to Finland (150 ml) and buy some equipment for wine making.Yf you have some interest,later I will make some photos of my house,me and my wife and show you.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 25, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> What's more amazing than that is you're 71 and know your way around the internet well enough to join and particpate in a forum. Good job! My parents are in their mid-fifties and can barely open email...



I've worked with computers since the mid '60s.  I built one from scratch just this past November after my old Dell got fried.  Had the chassis but bought most new components inside it:  power supply, mobo, CPU, RAM.  My HDD and DVD drives were current SATA models so I didn't have to replace them or the outboard components.

So don't give me too much credit.  Even a blind squirrel is bound to find an acorn now and then . . . especially over a period of nearly 50 years. 

 :bluesbros:


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 25, 2013)

easy rider said:


> In that place of Russia where me and my family lives (15 km from Saint-Petersburg) is not a good weather for smoking-much snow and T is 12F (http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Weather.aspx?unit=F&location=RSXX0091).Yesterday I went by car to Finland (150 ml) and buy some equipment for wine making.Yf you have some interest,later I will make some photos of my house,me and my wife and show you.



I would love to see the pics, Easy Rider!  Please post them.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> I've worked with computers since the mid '60s. I built one from scratch just this past November after my old Dell got fried. Had the chassis but bought most new components inside it: power supply, mobo, CPU, RAM. My HDD and DVD drives were current SATA models so I didn't have to replace them or the outboard components.
> 
> So don't give me too much credit. Even a blind squirrel is bound to find an acorn now and then . . . especially over a period of nearly 50 years.


That's impressive! I know most of those components, but how to put them together is beyond me!

I feel like Chris Farely in "Tommy Boy" when I read your post,.... "I was just checking the specs..on the endline..for the rotary..girder.."


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2014-03-18 17-44-41.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2014-03-18 17-43-03.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2014-10-05 18-36-35.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2014-10-08 18-03-23.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2016-05-03 16-55-59.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2016-05-02 18-27-28.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

making pics takes only 3 years.I am so sorry.LOL.


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2014-10-02 17-17-14.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## easy rider (Aug 14, 2016)

2016-08-08 19-52-10.JPG



__ easy rider
__ Aug 14, 2016






My wife


----------



## gary s (Aug 15, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a much needed rainy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everybody and sorry for my bad English and mistakes.I am 60 (not 64-"When I get older...") from Russia,living with my wife in our house not far from Saint-Petersburg.Great to be here with you-best specialists in BBQ,smoking and others.I like musik (Blood Sweat & Tears,Earth Wind&Fire,Chicago) and everybody who's sound bloody good.When you are living not in a big city you have much time for cooking (and for drinking).Thanks.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2013)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members and over 900,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast and the “Articles” section is chock full of good useful information and “how-to’s”! 

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks! 

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more! 

If you have any questions about the forums or need any help navigating around don’t hesitate to ask or send me a PM, I am more than happy to help out!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome Easy rider, you have a good taste in music-also a good taste in BBQ forums. I'm in Arizona here so our weather is somewhat different I spose.What type of smoker do you use and what kinds of fuel-woods meats etc are available to you. glad you found us and looking forward to hearing about your foods.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 22, 2013)

to SMF! We are glad you joined us!

If you need helping roaming around here...just shout!  Will be happy to help!

Kat


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family...We have members from all over the World but you may be the first from Russia. I to am interested in the types of meat  you Smoke especially Sausage. Also what equipment you have and types of wood you smoke with...JJ


----------



## roller (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to SMF !


----------



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.I'm just on the beginning of my way of prepairing food by smoking (before it was only eating)In Russia we use alder,apple.For smoking may be I will buy Ventura Super 4 or make generator by myself.I have German BEHR for hot smoking () but it's too small.


----------



## easy rider (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about meat.Just the same as everywhere.Pork,beef,chicken,turkey.I'm sorry but I can't give any recept of sausage,cause for sixty years I was only eating them.So recepts I am waitting from you.The weather is too cold for smoking now and I'm preparing for summer (not in the city).


----------



## humdinger (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome easy rider! Glad to have you here on the forum!


----------



## hogrider47 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome easy rider glad you found this site and there are a lot of wonderful people to help with anything you undertake have fun and good smoking


----------



## rookiesmoker18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site!!!!!


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 22, 2013)

добро пожаловать


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 22, 2013)

That should say welcome in Russian, hope Google translator did not steer me wrong!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 22, 2013)

Howdy, Easy Rider!

Your English seems to be very good.  I can't speak a word of Russian - and probably most here cannot either.  I'm glad you found our forum.  We now have an expert in Russia we can call on when we need to.  :bluesbros:

You have excellent taste in music.  Do you know the Allman Brothers music?  If not, you might want to look them up.  Classic Southern American rock.

By the way, you are just a youngster.  I'm working on my 71st year and just started smoking meat last year.


----------



## linguica (Jan 22, 2013)

The Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and the Blues.....the best of the South


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ther..... I think you will fit right in my friend...  As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. Everyone likes to see the pictures and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking and making new friends.

I look forward to seeing your Posts here as well..

dexter in Tx USA


----------



## easy rider (Jan 23, 2013)

Dear Smoke Happens you have a very good russian pronunciation.I hope if you come to the motherhood of Pushkin we can talk with you in Russian.Google is correct.Dear Rabbithutch!Sure I know them.I was growing up listening (and playing guitar in a restaurant band) music of Allman Brothers,Steppenwolf,Creadence,The Band,The Doors,Hendrix,Janis Joplin,B.B. and many many others (sorry if I lost someone of that realy GREAT MUSICIANS) That was my grade school.Dear Hoity Toit!My heart is opened for you and for everybody in the world who thinks that 'make love' is better then 'make war ' Thanks for your warm words.God bless you
[h1] [/h1]


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi and welcome easy rider. Do you ride motorcycle?


----------



## easy rider (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,unfortunately no.But I have some reasones-why NO.When I was young,it was impossible to buy Harley-this is the first,the second-in Russia there is no good roads for "looking for adventure' and the third that the most russian drivers are crazy(people also).When they buy Hummer they think that all who are under is just nothing.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, Easy Rider!
> 
> Your English seems to be very good. I can't speak a word of Russian - and probably most here cannot either. I'm glad you found our forum. We now have an expert in Russia we can call on when we need to.
> 
> ...


What's more amazing than that is you're 71 and know your way around the internet well enough to join and particpate in a forum. Good job! My parents are in their mid-fifties and can barely open email...


----------

